# Pier rod



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I need some ideas for a good pier rod. This rod will be teamed up with a 525mag or a Saltist 30h. I have several rods but looking for something easy to handle on a pier. All my rods are in the 12' and up range now. I do have a couple of Ambassadeur 2000c that are teamed up with Reliance "tidewater" rods at 5 1/2'. Now I want one to slap my other reels on. I guess shorter is what I'm looking for. BTW I seldom pier fish so I'm not looking for a high dollar rod jst a good one.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

You have to gain confidence on the planks.. When you are looking at rails and folks standing there watching you cast it can intemidate someone that has just started fishing piers.. There are many folks that fish the surf that won't set foot on one,either because they just don't like being crowded in to a 20' or less area,or they are afraid they'll destroy someone else's tackle or have a breakoff or backlash..

Most of the plankers I know fish with 13'ers.. Main thing is safety.. Call "heads" and folks will move so you can cast. Be sure everyone is clear.. Make sure you stay away from the oposite rail,meaning if you are right handed,stand on left side,if lefty do reverse.. 

If fishing for bluefish,spainish,or bottomfish to eat,use a plugging rod 7 to 8' and a spinning reel..

If you are pinrigging then less than a 12'er will work for your anchor rod..


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

That's one of the big reasons I was never a fan of pier fishing. I just can't stand to be crowded by people I have no control over...lol I was thinking shorter so less worry of snagging someones kid and tossing him over. Just looking for a decent rod that wont break the bank but will still cast good.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

It's like riding a motorcycle. You watch out for others cause they sure ain't watching out for you.....


----------



## johnfl (Dec 16, 2009)

Shimano Teramar SE 8' Extra Heavy.Are excellent rods.
http://www.gregsbaitshack.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=555



If you want something a little bigger BPS has these
_Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme™ Cobia Spinning Rods_
8' - 9' that would make a awesome pier rod.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Google Dblue rods they make a coupla 9 ft spinners that are excellent surf/pier rods. They are based on TC4 blanks like the Terramars. Which are fine rods too. Their shortest conventional is 10 ft.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

When I'm bottomfishing off the pier I usually mount my 525 on a 10' OM.

Evan


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

kingfisherman23 said:


> When I'm bottomfishing off the pier I usually mount my 525 on a 10' OM.
> 
> Evan


 For spot,flounder,pompano,and croaker???

For big drum and cobia,up here we use 13'ers for that kind of bottomfishing.... Many times on the planks you need the distance for drum..


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

GreenFord said:


> I need some ideas for a good pier rod. This rod will be teamed up with a 525mag or a Saltist 30h. I have several rods but looking for something easy to handle on a pier. All my rods are in the 12' and up range now. I do have a couple of Ambassadeur 2000c that are teamed up with Reliance "tidewater" rods at 5 1/2'. Now I want one to slap my other reels on. I guess shorter is what I'm looking for. BTW I seldom pier fish so I'm not looking for a high dollar rod jst a good one.


Daiwa Eliminator 7 ft Surf and Jetty Rod. Graphite, no longer available retail. I have four Eliminators,,,two 12foot Surf and two 7 ft Surf/Jetty/Pier Rods. I love all four of them and fish the 12ft'ers instead of my 13 ft high dollar Breakaway LDX most of the time because they break down better and fit in the Ford Explorer.

Spec Sheet from Daiwa

Overstock.com for $32.99

Ebay for $23.95


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> For spot,flounder,pompano,and croaker???
> 
> For big drum and cobia,up here we use 13'ers for that kind of bottomfishing.... Many times on the planks you need the distance for drum..


Good point. I don't do much panfishing, and I use lighter spinning combos when I do. The 10' combo is for larger blues, puppy drum and rays. For lager drum, cobia and sharks I have an OMCP 12' and a Breakaway HDX. The reel choice threw me I guess. A 525 or Saltist 30 is a lot of reel for panfishing, though if it pulls double duty on another rod then it would make sense.

Maybe look at some of the 6-7' Ugly Sticks for a tough and inexpensive choice.

Evan


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't plan on much "pan fish" type fishing so I guess I'll stick with one of my OM's. Thanks guys


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

shorter rod can make casting easier on a pier...but one big problem comes...atleast in drum time...

07 drum season...20 dudes fishing one corner...all with 12'6" to 13' rods...ive got my trusty ten foot spray painted stumpy because im broke..rods are 8" apart at best.....mine takes off..my rod butt is 2' closer to the rail and i cant even reach it cuz the other rods stik out so far...i couldnt wait to get rid of that rod and get another big boy rod..heck if i could throw it id toss a 14'er just so itd stick outta the cluster and be easier to grab when it takes off...other than frisco most piers are plenty easy to cast on with a 13'er


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Pier Rods*

I use the 12-13 foot rods on the surf, but when I go to the pier, I change to a 9 foot spinning outfit. I do have one 8 footer because someone failed to pick it up.

I fish for cobia, kings and other large fish and feel that a shorter, heavier rod will land one faster. I practice C&R on all fish except the cobia and it allows me to land them faster to prevent stress and becoming shark food; they're usually in close anyhow. JMHO C2


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Charlie2 said:


> I use the 12-13 foot rods on the surf, but when I go to the pier, I change to a 9 foot spinning outfit. I do have one 8 footer because someone failed to pick it up.
> 
> I fish for cobia, kings and other large fish and feel that a shorter, heavier rod will land one faster. I practice C&R on all fish except the cobia and it allows me to land them faster to prevent stress and becoming shark food; they're usually in close anyhow. JMHO C2


 I'm with ya a hundred percent that they land fish faster,and fish is easier to control at the pier.. I generally use a 7' rod when pinrigging or an 8ft spinner when sightcasting to cobia.. So,I'm in agreement with all except drum... Although original poster is from NC.. Here distance CAN BE key in catching a drum off the planks,and most,at least here in NC cast further with the longer rod.. Usually get fish in within 10 minutes.. In my experience the fish are more often less stressed than they are when caught from the beach.. Most fish are tagged,and MANY returns on those tags,so they can't be but so stressed.. jmo


----------

